# Trolling Motor/Charplotter Networking



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

With the evolution of technology how long do you think it will be before a chartplotter will be able to communicate with a trolling motor? I would think MinnKota and Hummingbird are already working on networking the two. I believe it will happen within the next couple of years. It seems like the next logical step.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I knew it would eventually happen.

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/ipilotlink/


----------

